# Remapping a Renault Master



## ElTell (Oct 26, 2008)

The excellent Master chassis receives few comments from motorhomers, largely I suspect because of the Fiat domination inflicted by MH manufacturers. Having decided to tow a Smart Pulse with our Mooveo C647 (also very underated), and after reading glowing testimonials on this forum, I contacted Alex at Boosters to see if more mid range torque could be provided by remapping our 2008 Renault 2.5 120Dci engine.

Alex called at our home and after plugging his laptop into the Renault's ECU he showed me the ex-factory torque curve against the torque available after remapping. It appeared that much more torque would be available from around 1800rpm which would continue pull right through the rev range, whereas with the original spec it tailed off quickly at higher revs. Alex then worked his magic.

We have just returned from a week touring North Devon and I have to say that even towing our Smart, driving along the M5 was a pleasure with 60mph in sixth gear acheived at 2100rpm with more power avaiable and very few downshifts needed. Most north Devon hills were managed with ease, with the exeption of onehill near Lynmouth where the increased torque span the front wheels on the wet road! 

Of all the 'extras' available to motorhomers I consider remapping probably the most rewarding.


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there Eltel (was that our Mr Woggan in the original version?)
Like you we are very satisfied with the performance of our 2.5 Master powering our Telstar. Rarely need to get out of 6th on the M5 from Devon to Gloucester. I'm particularly pleased with the consumption, 32-33mpg. Would be interested to know how you find that after the remapping.

Tim


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*remapping renault master*

i have autotrail miami 740 d 150 bhp auto . can it be remapped to give more power


----------

